
Loving Books in a Dark Age (2015) - diodorus
http://blog.longreads.com/2015/08/20/loving-books-in-a-dark-age/
======
veddox
A superb and enchanting glimpse into the world of books, a thousand years
before our time. I find it amazing that books already had that kind of
importance during an era we call the "dark ages", and that they were being
actively spread over much of Europe.

Thanks for sharing!

